# Wittnauer Geneve Info



## Abouttime123 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the site so hope I'm doing this right! I've been looking (and looking) for years about some information on my Wittnauer. I used to be a jeweler in Florida and came across this watch when going through their 'scrap' watches. I fell in love with it and was told it was finders keepers.

I only know the following - it is a Wittnauer Geneve Automatic, with a 10K bezel and pop-off stainless steel back. It has the Wittnauer W on the crown, a working day/date window, and is in amazing condition. Wondering if anyone else knows anything about it.... Whenever I have searched for similar watches, I rarely see a black dial, and could never find another just like it.

Would love anyone's input!

P.S. Below is a photo of the watch now (with new brown strap), and it's strap when I found it, in case it seemed to be the original strap for ID.

















Links to photos:



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/323625923201119637/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/323625923201129344/


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Based on the style of the watch, I would put the production in the early '70s (maybe very late 60's) and if it's like the other models of that style from that era, the fluted gold bezel is likely solid 10k.

Does the rotor of the auto-winder have decorations in gold? It's likely 17 jewel, beating at 21.6K .... about all I can tell you from the photos.


----------

